

"We’re Apple. We don’t wear suits. We don’t even own suits." - slig
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/07/19/vogelstein-apple-att?

======
codezero
The notion that they don't compromise is a bit flawed. FaceTime was (is?) WiFi
only, for no particular reason except that video streaming is demanding.

~~~
hboon
The only reason Apple did that is because Apple would get the blame if the
call stuttered.

On the other hand, if YouTube was choppy, you'd blame the network, not the
app.

~~~
jackvalentine
I don't follow what logic you used to come to that conclusion.

------
sambeau
That's one of my favourite Steve jobs stories.

